# cutting a 12'OM



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I have noticed that the butt of my 12' OM is just a little too long. Having problems laying the line on when reeling...I have to either keep it between my legs when I reel or off to the side. Would there be much affect on it's performance, distance wise, if I have about 3" cut off the butt? I hit 100-115 yds consistantly now, and I don't want to lose too much distance. Any advice would help. Thanks.

todd


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

If it's too long for your casting then I'd say O.K., but just to make it easier to wind in would be a mistake. With a heaver I've always liked a longer grip. You can always get a pair of hose clamps and clamp the reel shorter and see how it casts before you cut it.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

the longer butt helps get leverage when casting. you can buy a cup that holds your rod when you reel and would save cutting it down.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jam the butt end under your armpit and reel...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*use NSearch's technique!*

Bassn, watch NSearch when he winds his line in. I believe he also has an OM 12 ft'er and he's a small guy and has no complain. I'm alos a small guy and was hating the long butt. But after watching NSearch.. doesn't bother me any more. what i'd do is to hold the rod straight up with the butt between my legs and pull the the rod close to my chest and wind ... comfortable and you can keep your line on top of the water when fishing rough bottom..


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: use NSearch's technique!*

I was wanting to cut the length too when I first bought one. After two trips of casting and retrieving, I got use to it. Just do what Crawfish and NS4D do - hold it between the legs, rod up to chest and levelwind in and feel the burn in the arms!!!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

If I were you I would cut the butt. Here's why, the rods that we buy from the stores are made to fit the average person. Often times, they might be a little long. I would stick the rod under my arm pit and see where my hand falls on the rod. Your hand should be on the reel seat. If not, then the rod is either too long or too short. With all of my custom made rods, my hand lays exactly on the reel seat. When I place the rod in my arm pit.
I attended a seminar in Delaware, where Neil Mackellow was the speaker. He suggested to several people to cut the butts of their rods as it was just too long.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

anthony. what you say is right, but i would measure from the butt to the bottom of reel seat. if it's 24-26in. i would leave it alone.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Bill,

How did u make out this past weekend?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

aeroo. fair. sunday was very humid . we missed you and sir ralph. don't make it a habit of not showing. we expecy you at the nationals. i hope you read this ralph. we had a couple new casters and they looked good. i hope some of the texas gentlemen come up so we can talk about the sept. shindig.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thank you all very much, I will be down south with Nserch this weekend and will watch what he does, see how it goes for me, measure the butt to reel seat, and decide then...Thanks again, glad I didn't take it in when I got that "wild hare"...

todd


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bassn, I cut th butts on both of my OM's to fit what areo said. Have cast farther not shorter since doing so.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Confidence is critical to long distance casting. Do what gives you the most confidence when casting and fishing.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Before you cut the rod make sure you spend some time casting it. When I first got my 1 piece/2 piece, I thought the butt was too long. But when I started to pendulum cast with it, the butt seemed too short. Good luck,

Tom


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

how do you cut it? saw? Do you just put a butt cap on the end ofter you cut it?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Yep


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*bassn...cutting rods*

is easy. Using them after you decide you don't like it is another. I would think that your distance would increase, simply because the rod/reel is more comfortable. I cut 6" off of the butt of a Tica(4-10). My wife and I both like it. It is more comfortable, because it is shorter when your hand is on the reel seat. I have a 2/1 heavy and decided to have the reel seat removed and put a new one on 6" lower. I like it. I still have a Zziplex that has a sliding reel seat. With the reel seat clamped tight, it has brought in 2 nice drum this spring. I have not cut either of our OM rods, because we don't use them as much as our other rods. Having said all this, remember that you have to like what you end up doing. I would watch and try what others are doing. Try to make certain that this is what you want to do. Most of all; have fun fishing. Pelican man. And don't forget; put that butt between your legs and CRANK AWAY!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I just rest*

the butt cap on my thigh, just above the knee cap. Works for me.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Used it last weekend and did alright. Only thing I pulled in was a roundhead. Got to break it in though. 

Cdog, thanks for showing me your cut OM's, I am going to use it some more b4 I decide what I am going to do.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I use NserchferDrums techneque too with my 12' OM broomstick and it takes some gettin used to but its comfy.Leave the rod be


----------

